# Super shines anfim



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a few photos of the anfim super caimano

View attachment 8114


View attachment 8115


View attachment 8116


View attachment 8117


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised we don't see more of these around, The Window in Norwich has had an Anfim for almost 5 years now still going strong and 30ml in Utrecht has 3 all lined up. They look very sleek.

Will be interesting what your verdict is mr chap.


----------

